# Please tell me where to buy a Miracle Wedge



## LLazott (Apr 23, 2017)

Please let me know if anyone knows where I can buy a Miracle Wedge. I looked all over the internet and can't find where to buy one.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Here ya go..................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-M...hash=item1c4caba05f:m:m2MQ6j7HwSdjlPwappRBotg


----------



## LLazott (Apr 24, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Here ya go..................
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-M...hash=item1c4caba05f:m:m2MQ6j7HwSdjlPwappRBotg[/QUOTE
> I was hoping to get the "Miracle Wedge" that helps you free a pinched chainsaw. This is a foam bed pillow.


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes but looks what's holding that pillow up. She might know where you could find one to buy, let me ask her for you


----------



## LLazott (Apr 25, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> Yes but looks what's holding that pillow up. She might know where you could find one to buy, let me ask her for you


Aren't you a little prick!!! I guess it takes all kind of freaks!!!


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 25, 2017)

Females are the best shoppers. Her insights would be interesting. I am still learning that skill.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 25, 2017)

Bend down with tight pants! ahahahahahahaha. Sorry, I had to.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 25, 2017)

*You talking about one of these:*


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 25, 2017)

That makes sense. No wonder it's hard to find. I would buy one.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 25, 2017)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/removing-a-pinched-saw-miracle-wedge.190918/


----------



## LLazott (Apr 27, 2017)

Free Will said:


> *You talking about one of these:*



Yes - that's the one!!!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Supposedly, there's someone on this forum that sells um.

See my link in post #10.


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 28, 2017)

snipe hunting


----------



## dancan (May 15, 2017)

Stihl Crazy sold them , he doesn't check in very often , if he doesn't reply to a pm send me a pm and I'll call him for you .


----------

